
(node and native binaries and Docker and ECS) with a single build command - khalidx
https://github.com/khalidx/origin
======
khalidx
"origin" is a starter boilerplate for building APIs, CLIs, or UIs.

It generates: \- a node module \- native binaries for win/mac/linux \- a
docker image \- and optionally an ECS cluster ...from a simple Node TypeScript
project, with a single build command.

The origin project just contains a boilerplate express app, that compiles to
native binaries as well as a Docker image. The boilerplate contains an
infrastructure as code config as well to get you deployed to an ECS cluster
fast.

Supports running locally and deploying a production ready HTTPS containerized
service rather quickly.

Can also be easily ported to target any cloud, or Lambda and other serverless
runtimes.

This has greatly increased my productivity while building "microservices" or
whatever they are called these days ;). Hope you can benefit and enjoy as
well!

Thanks for reading.

